# Eva solo filter



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just taken delivery of an Eva Solo, the filter mesh is ringed with 2mm wide holes around the top, just beneath the rubber seal. It looks intentional, if a little counter intuative, is it normal?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm intrigued. Have you got a picture you can share?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here you are...the 6 holes are equidistant around the top of the filter...


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Yip, the holes are present in mine as well.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Radish


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder what they are for? Must be a good reason?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, the filter mesh looks very fine, could be fine enough to hold back liquid, the 6 holes may be counter-measures to stop you being left with a significant amount of trapped brew in the Solo (like a fine mesh can in a French press)? Looking forward to giving it a try out, won't be until Sat now though.


----------

